# Officially Debadged!



## thecloner0 (Feb 5, 2016)

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I like it except for the RS.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why leave the RS if you're taking the rest of the badges off?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Looks good. I personally like the RS badge. I recently took off my dealer badge they had on the trunk lid. Compared to some other dealer badges I've seen it certainly was the best looking. However, I grew tired of it and it was starting to peel a bit anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dealer badges I remove, or better yet, don't allow them to be put on in the first place.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't care for the generic looking RS badge myself. I prefer the badge less look myself, but I think the RS badge could work but it would look much better with a GM RS badge that matches the RS door badges. The font on this one just looks kinda "generic" and out of place. Just my opinion though. If you like it that's really all that matters! :th_salute:


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

thecloner0 said:


> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> View attachment 186450


Nice! I wanna debadge too....was the adhesive hard to get off, and did you have to polish/buff at all afterward?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

use fishing line to take them off w/o damage & I used 3m decal removal spray. Small can for $5 will have it for small spots of road tar take off too before I wax the cars.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> use fishing line to take them off w/o damage & I used 3m decal removal spray. Small can for $5 will have it for small spots of road tar take off too before I wax the cars.


Okay cool thanks!!


----------



## thecloner0 (Feb 5, 2016)

anthony, it was very easy to take them off. I used dental floss and goo-gone. Took me no more than 10 minutes start to finish. 

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'm going to try and find a GM RS badge, and if I have no luck this one is coming off. I didn't notice the font difference and now it's bugging me >


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

Me, personally am taking off the big ugly chev badge at the rear. Hate it. Love chev but hate the big ass gold bow tie.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

72specialized said:


> Me, personally am taking off the big ugly chev badge at the rear. Hate it. Love chev but hate the big ass gold bow tie.


Depending on the year of your Cruze you'll have a hole behind the rear bow tie if you take it off


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

thecloner0 said:


> Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> View attachment 186450


i see two badges too many


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Isn't there some guy on here that put every badge on the trunk of his car?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

*If you take off the bowtie*

What does the result look like? I was actually thinking of getting a Holden badge for the back even if the front is a lot more difficult to mask/remove.


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Depending on the year of your Cruze you'll have a hole behind the rear bow tie if you take it off



Ya, wish I'd read this before today. I took the rear chev badge off and now have a slit (hole) in the rear of my trunk where some dimwitted GM designer thought it would be a great idea to put pins in the back of the bow tie rather then us a template to put the badge in the right place. Now I have a [email protected] hole in my trunk. Looks good from a distance tho without the badge. Now to figure out what to do??


----------

